# A few words on Adorama's customer service



## Cptn Rigo (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi Everyone

I just want to share my experience, almost a month ago I pull the trigger buying the EF 85 1.2L lens from Adorama via Amazon, everything was perfect until last week, when a $200 price drop appears, so... I sended an email asking if they have a price protection service, or something like that.

The legendary Helen Oster answer and after a few emails I got a $200 dlls gift certificate in my hands... Super easy, no problems at all.

I Just want to share with you guys this, because is the kind of "details" that make us keep "loyal' as customers

Happy Holidays.


----------



## sanj (Dec 28, 2012)

This is superb. And yes, Helen is legendary...!!


----------



## Helen Oster (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you for the lovely comments - very much appreciated!

Helen


----------



## nonac (Dec 29, 2012)

I had a similar experience with them a few months ago with a price drop after the purchase of several CF cards. One e-mail and I had the difference credited to my account. Very much appreciated.


----------



## distant.star (Dec 29, 2012)

.
Thanks, Rigo.

Nice to see good companies acknowledged by appreciative customers. My experience with Adorama and B&H is nothing but the best.


----------



## Ryan708 (Dec 29, 2012)

I have had good luck with Adorama as well


----------



## TexasBadger (Dec 29, 2012)

Try to get Helen on the phone. Customer service says she doesn't take calls..


----------



## Helen Oster (Dec 29, 2012)

That is correct! My job involves monitoring the Internet across multiple time zones, so I work a split day, from home......

Helen


----------



## glongstaff (Dec 29, 2012)

Just wish we had services like that over here in the UK...many places would have told you where to go!


----------



## wedge12 (Dec 29, 2012)

I bought the 70-200 f2.8 is II at $2099, then a few days later, it went on sale for $1999. I called customer service on Dec 17, and they said they were going to credit my account back the $100. 

I am still waiting for my refund. I emailed them twice asking for a status and they still haven't responded. 

Anyone know how long it takes to get a response?


----------



## Chosenbydestiny (Dec 29, 2012)

Helen also guided me through to my 1D mark III purchase at Adorama a few years ago, very accommodating and I've been loyal to Adorama for online camera purchases ever since.


----------



## nonac (Dec 29, 2012)

wedge12 said:


> I bought the 70-200 f2.8 is II at $2099, then a few days later, it went on sale for $1999. I called customer service on Dec 17, and they said they were going to credit my account back the $100.
> 
> I am still waiting for my refund. I emailed them twice asking for a status and they still haven't responded.
> 
> Anyone know how long it takes to get a response?



I got a credit on my account, meaning the money is there the next time I buy something. A credit to your account does not necessarily mean a true refund.


----------



## wedge12 (Dec 29, 2012)

nonac said:


> wedge12 said:
> 
> 
> > I bought the 70-200 f2.8 is II at $2099, then a few days later, it went on sale for $1999. I called customer service on Dec 17, and they said they were going to credit my account back the $100.
> ...



Thanks for the reply. At first the customer service rep said that they were going to give me store credit, but I asked if they can just refund the money back to my card, they said that they would do that. I'm still waiting...


----------



## tpatana (Dec 29, 2012)

So if I bought the 5D3 today, and the price drops next few weeks, I could get refund for the difference.... tempting...


----------



## emag (Dec 29, 2012)

+1
.......and they'll take my order on Saturdays...


----------



## mingyuansung (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks for your sharing. I also just bought my 5D3 and 50L from Adorama. Customer service is very important.


----------



## DBCdp (Dec 29, 2012)

While I haven't had a price drop issue before, I have bought over half my gear from Adorama with very good results. They're the first place I go when I need something. 

Some 5 1/2 years ago I bought a 70-200 2.8L IS from B&H. Something was wrong with it, like the aperture was messed up or something, it just wouldn't take a clear picture but had clear/blur areas all over at any setting. So I called them and told them, and needed it exchanged quick as I was going to an out of state wedding. The guy sent the replacement even before I sent the defective one back so I thought all was ok. The new one worked fine and I made the trip to VA from TX without a hitch. But when I got home I found that B&H had charged me a $50 restocking fee! For a defective lens! I called, I wrote...no effort ever made to resolve that issue. 

That's when I found Adorama and I've been with them ever since, without a hitch! Purchased my used 1DsMkII from them on the phone, as usual it got here quickly and all was well...a very good example of the camera in excellent shape for a good price. How do you complain about that?


----------



## Helen Oster (Dec 30, 2012)

wedge12 said:


> Thanks for the reply. At first the customer service rep said that they were going to give me store credit, but I asked if they can just refund the money back to my card, they said that they would do that. I'm still waiting...



Please email me, [email protected] and it will be done TODAY!

The price promise is a 30-day promise - if the price you paid within the previous 30 days drops, we will give you a store credit for that value, which you can use the next time you *call an order in*

However, if the price goes up we won't come after you! 

Incidentally, if you place a back-order and when we receive new stocks the price to us has increased, we will make every effort to maintain the price at which you ordered, or of course, give you the option to cancel


----------



## Helen Oster (Dec 30, 2012)

tpatana said:


> So if I bought the 5D3 today, and the price drops next few weeks, I could get refund for the difference.... tempting...



Within the next 30 days... yes, indeed!  (But do keep a hold of my contact details: [email protected])


----------



## tpatana (Dec 30, 2012)

Helen Oster said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > So if I bought the 5D3 today, and the price drops next few weeks, I could get refund for the difference.... tempting...
> ...



You temptress! I'm so avoiding this trap. Unless there's great deal on 5d3 (kit or no) with a grip (or no grip). Last year just 15 minutes before midnight on new year's eve, "had" to buy the 70-200 II. (after few bottles of liquid encouragement to come up with good story how my finger slipped and I accidentally typed in all the info on the ordering page) Maybe there'll be similar accident this year too


----------



## wedge12 (Dec 30, 2012)

Helen Oster said:


> wedge12 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the reply. At first the customer service rep said that they were going to give me store credit, but I asked if they can just refund the money back to my card, they said that they would do that. I'm still waiting...
> ...



Thank you Helen! I just received an email and they said that they were going to credit back my card. I appreciate your concern.


----------



## Helen Oster (Dec 30, 2012)

wedge12 said:


> Thank you Helen! I just received an email and they said that they were going to credit back my card. I appreciate your concern.



You got lucky!


----------



## Ryan708 (Jan 8, 2013)

It is actually quite a reassurance to see someone working for adorama is either A) passionate enough about photography to be on this site, or B) cares enough about their work to look around the sight.

Or perhaps both! I have had good luck with Adorama, Only problem I ever had was ordering something for a minolta by accident  I got click happy I guess


----------



## Cptn Rigo (Jan 8, 2013)

Helen Oster said:


> Thank you for the lovely comments - very much appreciated!
> 
> Helen



Nope, THANK YOU!


----------



## GaryJ (Jan 9, 2013)

Wish we had Helen and her team here in OZ


----------



## lipe (Jan 9, 2013)

yeah i bought 85 1.2L from adorama, amazing, never have a problem, i take this around the world


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2013)

I just bought a Canon 500mm F4/L USM II, no problems, great service, I will continue to buy stuff from them...

Dave


----------

